# Ester C and reflux



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I bought a bottle of Ester C (vitamin C), because on the box it said "non-acidic...stomach friendly." Does anyone here know whether this is really true.  I've had mild reflux lately (despite nexium) and don't want to make it worse. Yet those of us with acid reflux or GERD really need the extra C since most of us can't have citrus or other acidic fruits or juices. Anyone have information to share on this?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi MadgeSorry I've never tried this... I'm a bit confused by what the label said there, 'cause Vitamin C is itself an acid (L-ascorbic acid) -- and so it doesn't make any sense for them to say on the box that it is non-acidic? It's possible that they've put some added ingredients in for it to be more stomach friendly, but I don't know... maybe they mean it's not acidic to the upper stomach because it has a coating of some kind that won't break until it reaches the small intestine?I've tried other brands of multivitamin (including V C in there), and I find it best to take them after a meal or a snack... Sorry I'm not much help...


----------

